# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Si Ta Shërojmë Shpirtin E Ta Ndryshojmë Jetën ?

## gjakushi

Ditar i shkruar me rastin e shpalljes së pavarësisë së Kosovës

----------


## gjakushi

Ditar ;

10.02.2008


Mentori i lëndës së studimit Luiza.L Hej më në fund më shtriu dorën dhe me një buzëqeshje të ngrohtë tha  :e lashte: xeuse me. Goodbye !

Nuk e di a ia ktheva përshëndetjet. Megjithatë dola nga zyra e saj, me një mendim që më rrokullisej nëpër mendje. 

Vallë! Do të gjejë komunikime të tilla për këtë lëndë ?

U nisa duke shikuar se si rendin me saktësi , ku secili ec në drejtim të planifikuar . Vetëm unë do të shkëputesha, të sjell e risjell përshtypje të vendlindjes sime në këtë mes ku shkenca e tërësishme përpiqet të zbulojë gjithçka !

Kjo është gjithë literatura e komunikimit ! Pasi të lexosh, Adams, Jemes Truslow, Baerns, Barbara, Dies, Berkowwitz Leonard...., e tj, etj, që i kisha radhitur në koferin për të bashkëjetuar me ta në vendlindjen Llagu të Uskanës Ilire., që nuk e kisha parë me vite, heshta , por mendimet më ikën larg, larg !

----------


## gjakushi

11.02.2008

Koka më kishte pushuar nga uturima e aeroplanit! Dhe nuk e di përse vetja më dukej sikur kisha rilindur.Një gjërësi frymuese ndjeja në brendi të kraharorit sado sytë më sillnin një portret zbrazëtie.
Kodra të mbetura qyshkur i kishte krijuar vetë dora e padukshme e All'llahut ! Rrugë pa sens të ndërtuara. Gropa. Hedhurina !
Pastaj, po ajo shprehi që e kisha lënë në shkëputjen time të para ca viteve nga ky mes. Njerëz që të puthnin në të dyja faqet përse i kishte marrë malli ! Të tillë që mblidheshin në dhomë dhe me biseda bënin pazar gjithë thashethënat e botës! Ashtu siç i dëgjonin edhe bisedat për zjarrin e Xhehnemit , u besonin edhe lajmeve të ditës së një radio lokale. Dhe, kënaqeshin padyshim ! Duke qeshur e duke iu gëzuar gjithë asaj që thuhej kot. Edhepse dita shkonte, e pastaj nata që i mblidhte shuk nëpër shtrojat të bëjnë gjumë !
Desha të klith, por rrotullova mendjen !
Qysh se në atë qytet të përmbushur plot e përplot me gjëra kur në komunikimin njerëzor mbijeton zbrazëtia ...?

----------


## gjakushi

11.02.2008

U shmalla me të gjithë ata që i pashë ! Dhe qesha e kuvendoja shkurt sepse kisha të tjera qëllime ! 

Ditët janë të numëruara e studimi duhet bërë !

Ku e si të vendos transhenë për komunikim kisha shumë dilema? Ndaj, qysh në fillim ia thash troç Gjakushit !

Ai heshti një çast ! Pastaj bëri një sqarim se si e shikonte hyrjen dhe rrumbullakësimin e idesë ! E shikoj në sy ! Dhe përpara më dilte Luiza .L. Hej, mentorja e temës për të bërë magjistrimin.

- Po ky sikur...!, pëshpërisja i habitur . 

-Shkojmë ! më tha preras Gjakushi dhe u ngrit. Ashtu siç u nda edhe profesoresha !

----------


## gjakushi

*E njëjta ditë !
Në Llag të Uskanës.

Në Kafeinternetin Flakroni u bëra anëtar . Aty e bëra rezervimin e një kompjuteri për të marrë lidhjen me gjithë ata që do të zhvilloja për studimin. 

Ishte ideja e Gjakushit dhe mua më pëlqeu. Ai më ndihmoj të frekuentoj edhe faqet prej nga do të bëhej komunikimi me shtresa të ndryshme e me qëndrime në botëkuptime . 

Në realitet, as që më shkonte ndërmend se bota e tillë ishte edhe shkencë edhe art unikat ! Më vinte të bërtas nga gëzimi sepse vetë takimet me gjithë ata që hynin e dilnin sikur më hapnin dritaren dhe më thoshin:

- Ja shiko ! Këta janë aktorët e intervistës suaj që me devotshmëri mund të të japin të dhëna ! Ja! në botën e civilizuar ku i ke takuar këta ? !*

----------


## gjakushi

*Pa datë*

Sa herë që mbetja në vetmi në dhomën time të gjumit më ndërlidheshin gjithë ato që kishim studiuar dhe këto që po i kalonim në vendlindjen time. Prej saj nxora përfundimin se ne dhe bota në relacionin e së vërtetës që është :

- Ne jemi 100 % përgjegjës për ato që na ndodhin,

Grindjet, shamatat, mohimet, kërcënimet, të gjitha si pako vinin dhe shpërndaheshin në Kafe internetin Flakroni .



Djem të ri , pa ia vënë briskun fytyrës krijonin emailin e tyre dhe hynin të shpërndajnë përshëndetjet. Ashtu siç kisha bërë edhe unë një komunikim intensiv me anëtarë, moderatorë, supermoderatorë, administratorë. Dhe, në këtë valle studimi, për të përmbushur gjithë kërkesat e planprojektit studiues për temën, mbaja shënimet ! Hapa edhe duelin me politikanë, me poetë, kritikë , studiues të ndryshëm që pak t'ua pickoje idenë të gjuheshin të të mbysin! 


Atë çast më shpërthente e qeshura ! Dhe bashkë me mua qeshnin edhe ata që ishin prezent. Djelmoshat e ri që frekuentonin pandal, dhe me shpirt kishin krijuar afërsi, më afroheshin me dashamirës!


- Hë çka të tha ! Të puthi! E puthe ! Të do ! Të pret ...


Çdo mendim në atë moment e përcaktonte ardhmërinë !


- Fillimi i ardhmërisë : Harroje të kaluarën !

----------


## gjakushi

12.o2.2008
Rishikim i postimit në Pm

11-02-2008, 18:05 
festa e beqarve 

Ju dallëndyshe që fluturoni
në vendin tim kur të kaloni,
po ua lë një porosi :

Mujin tim mos e zemroni
se më la qysh në rini ! 

Prej gjithë asaj që lexova deri në mesnatë u binda se Forumi vlonte me ide. 

Regjistroheshin anëtarë të rinj ! Largoheshin anëtarë me paralajmërime se kanë thyer rregullat ! Vështronin moderatorët gjithkah për të krasitur teprimet dhe për të vënë nivelin e duhur sipas rregullores !

Zemra më bëhej mal ! Dita më ikte rrëmbimthi! Ishullohesha në atë botë që vlonte nga energjia e një brezi që sfidonte një ndërgjegje të kafshuar të gjeneratës së prindërve që i ndrydhi dhe i shtrydhi ideologjia! 

- Po si të hapeshin ata ! Si t'i arrinin gjithë këto dëshira për një jetë tjetërfare. Ashtu siç e jetonin të rinjt e Londrës, Nju Jorkut , Qikagos !...

Qëndrimi ma i keq ishte bindja : Unë nuk jam shumë mirë ! Ndaj, të gjithë që hynin në Kafeinternetin Flakroni pyeteshin: Si je ? 

Dhe përgjigjeja shpërthente : Shumë mirë !

Edhe ata që hynin pa një lek në xhep, edhe ata që nuk e kishin një orë punë gjatë ditës, edhe ata që ishin peng i dashurisë...përgjigjeshin shumë mirë!

Harroni gabimet personale dhe të të tjerëve ! Falja është rruga e shërimit edhe nëse i sëmuri lëngon nga kanceri !, meditova .

----------


## gjakushi

*Mesnatë 12.02.2008*

Shkrim i dërguar me email 

E nderuara Luiza L. Hej 

Ja ! Më në fund vendosa t'ua shkruaj këtë letër ! 

Në këtë mesnatë rri dhe meditoj si të bëj përmbushjen e gjithë atij planprojekti për studim ! Në fillim, kur i shtronim tezat kisha shumë dilema ! Pëshpërisja ato çaste përderisa ju më jepnit sinjalet e një horizonti për studim :

- Po si mundet në këndin e asaj skaj-jete ku linda, dhe ndodhem, të jetë kaq e përsosur një lëndë studimi! Si do të mund ajo plotësisht t'i përmbushë qëllimet ?

Megjithatë tani jam bindur se jeta gradualisht gjithkah ndryshon! 

Nuk paska as fund , as fillim por një rrethxhirim të theksuar pantarei , i cili, i vë në lëvizje materien dhe përjetimet.

Më beso e nderuara profesoreshë ! Përjetoj gjëra të bukura këto çaste ! Kam harruar të ha ndërsa për pije, as që nuk më shkon ndërmend ! Nektari i jetës për të bërë studim në këtë anë ku nuk ka shkelur mendje studiuesi, të ngop me gjithçka ! Sepse jeta kurrë nuk ndalet !

- E di e nderuara profesoreshë ? Këtu bëre dhe e pickove pak në bisht atë që merret me krijim, kosherja e bletëve të sulet ! Nuk e di kush është Amza e cilët janë bletët ! Të ngopin me gjithfarë thimthash dhe të hekurosin mendimet se : 

I fortë bëhesh me forcën që e jep për të bërë qartësimin e kreimit çka do të ndodhë. 

Megjithatë gjithmonë ndjehesh i kthjellur !

----------


## gjakushi

*Pas Mesnate 13.02.2008*

E nderura Luiza L.Hej

Hello ! Good morning !

I thelluar nga gjithë ajo që desha t'ua rrëfej harrova t'u them lamtumirë ! 

Ndaj u riktheva me këtë shkrim të dytë. 

Më vinte keq se duke ua treguar gjithë ndodhinë e gjendjes sime studiuese në një mes që ju më bindët se ka shumë lëndë studimi, unë jam magjepsur prej saj. Dhe tashti, harroj të komunikoj edhe me ju, edhe, atëherë kur komunikoj, harroj t'u përshëndes për: 

Mirupafshim!

Unë e di se ju jeni qenie me forcë që jepni arsye, sepse ua ka falur që nga lindja All'llahu, siç e besojmë ne, e pastaj edhe jeta, gjithë mundësinë për të krijuar për ngjarjet që ndodhin sipas parashikimit!

Këtu , ku jam vendosur në një skaj të Kafeinternetit të Flakronit, e kam numrin tre ! Mbase përputhet me numrin e kompjuterit ! Por edhe sipas asaj që në vendlindjen time dy kanë mbaruar specializimet dhe tashti në radhë jam unë ! Megjithatë i pari, Shaqa, i cili një kohë në Kryeqendren e Kosoves, në P., ishte gazetar i TV dhe emitonte lajmet, sado që ishte talent, dhe, nuk i shpëtonte gjë nga imagjinata , e shpërblyen me dajak ! E futën në burg dhe e vunë në karrigën elektrike ! Tashti endet, dhe me të , qeshin rrugëve , përse bisedon vetmeveti. 

I dyti, Gjakushi, ky që ma dha idenë dhe vizionin se si të bëhej transheja e vendosjes dhe si do të bëhej gjithë ky rrumbullakësim i studimit, ishullohet ! 

E para, sepse i vardisen gjithfarë vashash dhe ai, nuk e di ku ta ndalë grepin e peshkimit ! Por, si duket ka rënë në grepin e njëfarë " Evëngjulina" që e frekuenton Forumin, dhe ajo e ka shpallur të pandehur, bile ia ka ngritur akuzën sipas një neni të shkruar në Kushtetutën e këtyre trojeve për dashuri! 

E nderuar Luiza L Hej, është neni 47 ai, që Kushtetuta juaj shekullore as që e ka paraparë !!!

Dhe unë i treti, Edi, e nderuara profesoreshë , për hirë të mentalitetit dhe tradicionalizmit kam ndërruar kodin e gjinisë. Jam bërë anëtare në forum! Dhe, si e tillë, më vijnë shumë mesazhe dashurie , perkrahje, urime, oferta...

E di se do të qeshish ! 

Me respekt !

----------


## gjakushi

14.03.2008

Çdo nismë e re është moment i jetës që paraqet një hap të ri nga momenti i vjetër !

Dita ditës ballafaqohem me pikëshikim të ri! 

Kam zënë të harroj jetën e një dinamizmi të madh të një kryeqyteti ku oshëtin në dritat e forta të natës dhe jeton në rrezet mërzitëse të diellit! 

Adaptohem me jetën e një mesi që nuk i bezdis as koha që shkon kot! Edhe pse presin hedhurina të grumbulluara rrugëve dhe s'duket njeri i organizuar t'i flakë nuk prish punë! Edhe kur shkojnë dritat e rrymës, edhe kur bijnë linjat e internetit, edhe... 

Janë të natyrshme ato! Ashtu siç janë të natyrëshme vonesat e udhëtimit me tren. 

- Jeta në esencë është ajo - sa japim për të aq marrim !, pëshpërita një thënie që kushedi ku e kisha lexuar! Megjithatë më shkonte vërdallë dhe më binte mbi kokë si shpata e Demokleut thënia :

Porta e mençurisë dhe e diturisë gjithmonë është e hapur !

Mbeta duke u menduar për një çast. Si të deklaroj gjithë këtë strumbullar të ndërthurrjeve që vjen e lidhet nyje kur do të zgjedhish diçka ?

- Çka të flak, dhe çka të rrëmbej prej gjithë këtyre visareve vigane edhe për nga karakteret , edhe për nga shprehitë?!

Në portretin e personazheve të kësaj jete mister, gjithçka mund të takoje. Duhej përvoja e jetës dhe besimi në vetvete që të ngritej godina e sëvërtetës, edhe e hidhur nëse ishte ...!

----------


## gjakushi

*15.02.2008, Mesditë !*

*
E nderuara profesoreshë Luiza L. Hej
Please ! Wait a moment, please ! 

E ndërpreva për një çast linjën e saj.

E si mund të mos shkëputesha, kur dreka ishte shtruar ! 

Të gjithë prisnin të filloj unë i pari dhe ata të mbledhur në sofrën e shtruar ishin gëzuar që kthehesha pas një kohe në mesin e tyre!

S'ka rëndësi të bëj narracionin se si, e kush ishte. Familjarë ishin të gjithë. U vezullonte gëzimi dhe hareja dhe pa të keq më pyesnin për gjithçka.

Ripërsëritje dhe tema të ndryshme sa që më shpienin deri te mendimi se si e çka bënin në forum moderatorët !

- Qielli është gjithmonë mbi ne dhe pavarësisht prej asaj se çka mendojmë dhe çka besojmë ai qëndron përjetësisht. Akoma nuk ka teori as shpikje ku mbështetet, çfarë përbërje e lidh në ndonjë skaj!
Ashtu më dilnin mendimet gjatë drekës secili të bënte nderë. Sillnin kupa të mbushura me gjithfarë gjellërash. Ëmbëlsira ! Pije !

Secili e paska të vërtetën e vet !, pëshpërita . 

Ndaj, duke e ditur në imtësi, edhe profesoresha Luiza L.Hej, kërkon të dijë të vërtetën e të tjerëve ! Çka do t'më thotë. I kanë pëlqyer vallë ato rrëfime që ia dërgova ?, mendoja duke ngrënë në sofrën ku të gjithë përpiqeshin t'më bëjnë të ndjehem mirë ...!*

----------


## gjakushi

15.02.2008 Pasdite .

E marr numrin dhe ai cingron tek e nderuara profesoreshë Luiza L.Hej. E bëj prezentimin dhe befas dëgjoj të qeshurat.

Ha! Ha ! Ha! Very good ! Talking about ! I would like this !

Kënaqem! 

Që nga fjalët e para ajo të jep mendimin se i kanë pëlqyer. Por, nuk është gjithë kjo. Studimi kërkon mbarështrim! Ndërhyj ta pyes për shëndetin. Megjithatë ajo vazhdon të shprehë se fillimi është i mbarë.

- Vazhdo! Vetëm kjo është zgjidhja e misterit. Të bind se do të bësh një pasqyrim të shkëlqyer të një jete dinamike. E di ti, se unë kurrë nuk i kam përjetuar ato as që më ka shkuar mendja se si mund të duken. Aty qenka mrekullia !

- Po ja ! Ta them edhe një mrekulli e nderuara profesoreshë. Në sofrën që ma shtruan familjarët prej gjithkah ishin mbledhur. Tërë familja me kënaqësi i kaluan çastet , vetëm unë ndjehesha i shqetësuar.

- Sa bukur ! Unë edhe po të dua ndonjëherë të mblidhemi ashtu nuk mundem.Edhe ti paske fituar nga qytetërimi ynë !Na bezdis shumica. E ne jemi shpërndarë gjithkah. Bile, as që ma merr mendja se dikush nga antarët e familjes shpreh dëshirë të ulet e të humbë kohën përse unë e ndjejë si të domosdoshme !

- Do të mblidhemi tek unë ! ia ktheva.

- Ha! Ha! Ha! Sa mirë !, vinte zëri prej atje ku bisedonte profesoresha!

Nuk ishte gjykim që e bënte ajo. Ishte një realitet ku komunikimi i njerëzve në atë qendër gjigande të zhvillimit kishte marrë dimensionin e një përcaktimi kohorë, ku çdo gjë bëhej me një qëllim. 

Ajo ishte leverdia!

----------


## gjakushi

16.02.2008

Komunikime në Forum

Rikthim në jetën time fëmijërore me qëllime studmi.

Aspekti i trajtimit më futi në detin e larmishëm të jetës që kishte perënduar dhe kujtimet shkonin vrgan.Endeshin ato si dallëndyshet e para që sillnin pranverën me cicërrimat nëpër qiell.

Sa të gëzuara shpreheshin po aq edhe pa fat përfundonin në lojën e gjatë ku mblidheshin ma të rriturit dhe më godisnin mua përse isha ma dreqi ! Atëherë i kisha mësuar pjesët e shprehjeve negative, por nuk e dija përse desha t'ua rrëmbej frenjtë. Dhe ata më të fortë e arsyetonin qëllimin me fuqi!

Me dilnin lotët nga inati. Dhe shprehesha :

- Nuk më shkon për dore t'i mund ! 

Pastaj , bija sërish në mendime. I desha shumë dhe ndërroja mendje. Sërish i ftoja në lojë ! E tashti, e njëjta rikujtesë! 

Në forum një Super Moderatore e re!

Do t'i vardisem asaj thash dhe ia shkrova postimi me një dykuptimsi ngacmuese. 

Ia kisha postuar dhe poezinë sipas motiveve që m'i dha Gjakushi , duke më porositur se do të ketë efekt !

Citim: 
Mesazhi Origjinal Postuar nga Adela

Shume faleminderit sulltana 


Tu shtoftë nafaka Adela ! 
Mos më merr inatë ...! S'isha e disponuar!
Nga sëmundja iriza m'u fshi një vëlla nga jeta dhe tashi e kërkoj unë qyqeshkereta gjithka! 
Si i kaloj netët nga Librazhdi e në Cërnilishtë...
__________________

Ajo me çiltëri më shprehu ngushëllime pa e ditur qëllimin se dikush që do të përfitojë, nga reagimi i saj kërkon të bëjë studime ...!

----------


## gjakushi

*17.02.2008*

*Hej ti poshtë thuaj diçka për këtë lart !

Pa marrë parasyshë se si e çka, kjo rubrikë postimi ishte më e gjata. 

Në çdo kohë të gjithë anëtarët bënin përshëndetje duke ia uruar atij që ishte me postimin më përpara dhe sipas radhës ngjitej lart!

Ishte përvojë e një manifesti që i shpalonte gjithë mendimet e brëndshme të anëtarit ! Aty derdheshin edhe gëzimet, edhe dëshirat, por edhe urrejtja ! E pse ajo shfaqej ashtu, asnjë nuk ia drejtonte gishtin kokës të mendohej !Me përjashtime se bëheshin apele për: 
Kujdes ! Do të fshihen postimet !

Gjithë kjo krijonte një brjetje të ndërgjegjes. Aty përmbyteshin të gjithë ata që lidheshin sipas " klaneve" dhe kërkonin mbijetimin apo mbisundimin! 

Qëndronin në transhenë e paluhatshmërisë edhe ata që e administronin Forumin, Administratori, Moderatorët, dhe me ton serioz ,e me dozë kërcënuese sfidonin: Kujdes ! Mos i kaloni caqet !

Probleme psikologjike! Tensione ! Ata që i dinin qëllimet qeshnin dhe kënaqeshin ! Ata që ishin larg kësaj , i rrudhnin vetullat dhe natyrisht të muzgur qëndronin të heshtur, por pa mbajtur mëri !

E kaluara nuk ka asnjë mundësi të ndikojë mbi ne !, pëshpërisja! Nuk është e thënë sa zgjat ajo pjesë skene '' me ngacmime" ! Ndryshimi është punë e momentit të tanishëm Ajo është pjesa vezulluese e jetës!

Si mund të çlirohemi pra, prej asaj që na shtrëngon ! Të çlirohemi menjëherë !*

----------


## gjakushi

*17/02.2008 ora 10* 

*KUSHTRIM I BEFASISHËM !

Nëse do të mendosh se ca herë je i harruar, se nuk të duan , se ta bëjnë me dredha , gabon ! Por nuk ka forcë kosmike që mundet t'i përcaktojë as t'i llogarisë paragjykimet ! Realiteti i veprimit i demanton ato ! Ashtu më ndodhi befasisht mua!

Ja ! Një sirenë Land Roveri përpara oborrit të shtëpisë ! 

Dola përpara dhe i ftova të vijnë brenda !

Jo ! Jemi nisur për në Prishtinë më tha një djalë i ri i moshës njëzet e katër vjet. Unë jam Muji, Kjo zonjusha Lauresha, ndërsa ajo që drejton makinën është Poet@.

-Më vjen shumë mirë që u takova , u thash duke ia hedhur sytë Laureshës, bjondinë dhe shumë simpatike ! 

- Po ju cilin kërkoni ? u thash.

- Ne pyetëm dhe na than se Edi jeton këtu ! Me të bashkëpunojmë në Forum dhe erdhëm ta marrim ! u përgjigj Lauresha dhe një tis buzëqeshjeje i vezulloj gjithë fytyrës !

Për pak ngela meit! T'u thosha jam unë , nuk bënte ! Ku e di se si më lindi një ide atypëraty !

- Po ai shkoj !, u përgjigja si me keq ardhje ! Unë jam vllau ! Ku e di e kishte lanë me njëfarë Evangjeline, dhe me shoqërinë e saj të shkojnë ! Dhe u nisën !

Ra një heshtje ! Megjithatë e theu ajo që ngiste makinën ! Ani se po shkojmë ! tha preras !

- Nuk e di ! , sërish rrudha krahët unë ! Po duani u bëj shoqëri unë e ndoshta takohemi atje !

- Ani eja tha Muji duke hipur në karrigën e parë të Land Roverit !

Pa u hamendur, meç nuk kisha asnjë arsye tjetër për t'u përgatitur,njoftova ca voglushë që luanin në oborr, se shkova në Prishtinë dhe hipa në karrigën e pasme ku qëndronte Lauresha!*

----------


## gjakushi

17.02.2008 , Mesditë, Kaçanik 

E ARRITËM KËTË ÇAST

Poetj@ me një shpejtësi të natyrshme e bëri udhëtimin. 

Edhe bisedat e rrugës ishin po aq të ngrohta dhe shumë dimensionale. Lauresha sa dukej se është komunikuese ma tepër heshtëte ! Dhe shfaqte nervozë përse nuk pihej duhan brenda në Land Rover. Ndërsa Muji ishte befasia e këndshme!

Në atë mes vetëm unë duhej të heshtja. Dhe po atë heshtje e bëja për dy arsye ! 

E para se do të humbja shijen e gjithë zhvillimit. Dhe e dyta do t'i kisha vënë fund një fillimi të mbarë !

Ndaj , i dëgjova të gjitha ato që kishin bërë ! Llogari pa hanxhinë ! E tashti dilnin gjithë llogaritë për ditën ma të shenjtë e të shumëpritur : Ditën e Pavarësisë së Kosovës!

Nëse të ka rënë ndonjëherë të udhëtosh dhe të heshtish pa i treguar qëllimet e udhëtimit, mund ta kuptosh gjithë emocionin tim që kisha atë çast. Më vinte t'u them po ja ju komunikoni me personin! Por rruga ishte e këndshme ! Dhe tema zbërthehej natyrshëm !

- Kam lexuar pak gjëra në Forum , i ngacmova gjatë rrugës!

E kthyen kokën drejt meje ! Megjithatë nuk e zgjatën bisedën , ndaj e vazhdova vetë ! 

Do të flasim rreth asaj se ç'kam lexuar, kur t'u gostis me një drekë në hyrje të Kosovës së Lirë !

Dhe ja! arritëm para vendit të një restorani modern ! Një parrollë e një dimensioni shumë të madh na uronte Pavarësinë e Kosovës dhe mirseardhjen!Një foto e Adem Jasharit stolisej me : Bacë u kry!

Flamuj kombëtar gjithkah shpërnadanin salutime ! 

Vërtet ishte kënaqësi !

----------


## gjakushi

17.02.2008, në Restoran sapo u ulëm


Mesazhi i parë në Kosoven e Pavarur.


Ti je per te gjithe, une vetem per Ty! 

EvëAngjelina !

----------


## gjakushi

17.02.2008 Në Restoran, Kaçanik

TRI PAMJET E JETëS


" Njeriu qyshkur mësoi për vetveten u ballafaqua me fenomenin e pafundësisë! Pastaj, gjithmonë për të, ma të randësishme dhe ma prezente, ma tërhekse dhe ma përçudnuese ishin dy skajet prej të cilave :
- Njëri ishte qielli i kaltërt në të cilin vezullonin yjet sa herë që binte errësira,
- I dyti ishte fantazia prej ku shpërthente ideja gjeniale dhe fenomeni mbi vizionet e mendjes dhe bëmave njerëzore " !

Ishin mendimet që më shkonin vërdallë në kokë, kur prisnim kamarieri të sjellë menynë e ushqimeve.
Pranë nesh u afruan një police dhe tre burra civilë .
- Mirsearritët !
- Mirëseugjetëm !, ua shtrimë duart sikur njifeshim qyshkur. U tokën me Poetj@, me Muji , me Laureshën dhe me mua.

- E Gëzofshi Pavarësinë e Kosovës sovrane , na uroj njëri prej tyre që i shkëlqente një vrragë në faqe !

- E gëzofshi edhe ju !, ia kthyem pothuajse njëzëri.

Kamarieri u afrua me menynë dhe i shpërndau përpara gjithëve. 

Ndërsa burri me vrragën në faqe i buzëqeshur tha !
- Na lejoni t'u shoqërojmë !
- Me gjithë dëshirë tha poetj@ .

Ata u ulën pasi afruan edhe një tavolinë dhe karrigat.

-Jemi të nderuar që na vizitoni këtë ditë të shenjtë ! Pa ju nuk do ta kishim arritur këtë ditë! Ndaj, merrni sipas dëshirës ! Kjo është Dreka e Pavarësisë së Kosovës Martire !

U shikuam symësy ! Ndërsa Muji shpejtoj e tha :

- Pasi është Dreka e Pavarësisë , na sjellni prej shtëpisë çka ofron !

E miratuam me të qeshura e me gëzime. Kamarieri eci drejt banakut të porosisë ! Ndërsa burri me vrragën në faqe vazhdoj :

- Jam Hoxha i Elez Hanit ! Isha Komandant në Kohën e luftës . Kjo policja ishte luftëtare. Edhe ky ishte epror tani është Komandant i Policisë në Kaçanik. Ndërsa ky është Kryetari i Kaçanikut. Detyra jonë është të gostisim të gjithë ata që hyjnë dhe ndalojnë këtu për urime !

- Jeni organizuar siç duket mirë !, buzëqeshi Lauresha.

- Po! Se i shpëtuam shtypjes. Ja unë shpëtova nga tri plagë që mora. Edhe këtë vrragë e kam nga lufta ! E sot i kam harruar se Kosova shpallet e Pavarur! Gëzuar pra , ngriti gotën e pijeve.

-Gëzuar i tham edhe ne. Ndër shekuj e patshim Kosovën sovrane, uroj edhe Poetj@.

Gjithçka më shkonte vërdallë në mendje.

M'u bë se shikova tri kohë të jetës atë çast. 

Kur studioja në Universitetin e Prishtinë zakonisht në këtë vend qëndronin autoblindat sërbe dhe policët e mvrejtur në fytyrë. 

Gjatë kohës së luftës, sërish parakalonin kolonat e gjata të varganit të ikanakëve me stresin dhe disfunksionin e qenieve njerëzore deri në rrënim! 

Ndërsa këtë çast, nga ky takim krijova përshtypjen se nuk shfaqej vetëm gëzimi i Pavarësisë së Kosovës, por edhe karakteri i shpërndarjes funksionale i mentalitetit shqiptar për mikpritje vëllazërore !

Sa gëzim ndjeva atë çast!

----------

